# Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse



## Miezekatze (4. November 2010)

*Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

*Hallo erstmal,*

* ich suche schon länger ein Gehäuse und hab von meinem
 Billigding allmählich die Schnauze voll, es war ein Geschenk und 
bekanntlich schaut man einem geschenkten Gaul ja nicht ins
 Maul * *

Trotzdem möchte ich ein Neues haben, weiss aber leider nicht 
so recht was der Markt doch alles zu bieten hat
Und da ich hier guter Dinge bin und meine, dass hier nur kompetentes Fachpersonal unterwegs ist, das einem Mädchen in der Not helfen möchte, dachte ich ich wende mich an euch 

Mein Gehäuse sollte mind. haben/sein:

- Aluminium (scheiß Stahl kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus)
- Die Farben  "Schwarz" und "Rot"
- Es sollte ein Midi sein, da das Ding wahrscheinlich bei mir auf dem Tisch landet (trotzdem bin ich gegen Größere auch nicht abgeneigt)

An folgendem hänge ich schon relativ lange, bin aber wie gesagt noch am Überlegen
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten kennen es bestimmt....

Lian Li PC-P50R AMD Edition
 





*​


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Mhm bei den Anforderungen (schwarz/rot und Alu) Kenn ich nur 2 Gehäuse. Das von dir vorgeschlagene PC50R und Silverstone Fortress 2 schwarz/rot limited Edition. Glaub aber des zweite ist ausverkauft...
Komplett in rot gäbs noch das hier z.B. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8FIR Midi-Tower Window-Edition - red


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Bei LianLi kann man nicht viel falsch machen.  

Mir fällt dann noch dieses Case hier ein.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - black

Da kann man die Beleuchtung zwischen Rot und Blau wechseln.


----------



## Master Shake (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Lancool PC-K62R1 Red Dragon mit Sichtfenster ab 99.89 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

LianLi fertigt ja für Lancool. Also kann man das Case von Master Shake mit gutem Gewissen kaufen.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei LianLi kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
> 
> Mir fällt dann noch dieses Case hier ein.
> 
> ...



Grrrrrrr..... ich schwärm schon von dem Case... seit gut 2 Wochen zieh ich mir fast täglich das Video von der Beleuchtung rein


----------



## poiu (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Lian Li PC-P80R Armorsuit rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lian Li PC-8FIR rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lian Li PC-A77FR rot | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Lian Li PC-V1020R rot | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das ist leider Stahl -> Cooler Master HAF932 AMD rot (AM-932-RWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland erwähne ich mal trotzdem XD

Mit lian Li machst du nicht viel falsch


----------



## schlappe89 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich hatte mal das P50R AMD Edition und war ganz zufrieden. 

*Mich hat gestört hat*, dass die forderen Meshblenden nach ein paar Tagen durch den Staub nicht mehr ganz so schwarz wirkten und nur durch Wasser wieder staubfrei wurden.
Außerdem ist der Festplattenkäfig doof, da man viel zu viel ausbauen muss um mal ne Platte zu wechseln.
Das Loch für das CPU Retention Modul war bei mir zu klein.
Durch das Fenster sieht man den CPU Kühler nicht so gut --> schade.

*Was ich gut fand* war, dass der Einbau der Komponenten ziemlich einfach ist.
Zudem sind vier gute Lüfter drin, die alle entkoppelt sind
Das Befestigungssystem für Erweiterungskarten ist imho perfekt. Man braucht wirklich keine Schrauben mehr.
Es sieht obersytlisch aus!


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Lancool PC-K62R1 Red Dragon mit Sichtfenster ab 99.89 € | heise online-Preisvergleich



Das sieht ja mal echt cool aus  Vllt bleib ich ja dann auf dem hängen.... Wenn ich noch n geiles Ding drauf haben will geh ich zu meinem Chef der hat n Plotter, da kann ich mir plotten was ich will und drauf kleben  



Ja ich bin eine von den bösen Mädchen die ihre Gehäuse mit geilen Aufklebern zubabben^^


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> LianLi fertigt ja für Lancool. Also kann man das Case von Master Shake mit gutem Gewissen kaufen.


Lancool ist quasi die "Billig" Marke von LianLi. 

@Topic
Würde dir auch das K62 von Lancool raten, habe selber eins, sehr gutes Case 

Edit: Das Lancool K62 Red Dragon wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt, gibt nur noch wenige.


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Equitas schrieb:


> Lancool ist quasi die "Billig" Marke von LianLi.
> 
> @Topic
> Würde dir auch das K62 von Lancool raten, habe selber eins, sehr gutes Case
> ...




Wuaaahhh da muss ich mir aber ganz schnell eins besorgen..... mein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk wenn man so will^^


Edit: Scheinbar scheints das nirgends mehr zu geben  Erst krieg ich die Nase lang gemacht und dann gibts das nicht mehr, war ja klar bei meinem Glück  *heul*


Aber so eins mag ich haben außen schwarz innen rot


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Dumdidum...

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Papzt schrieb:


> Dumdidum...
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red



Datt Haf sieht ja auch mal krass aus...


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das HAF hat Clone schon, der hat das auch schon gemoddet mit Tagebuch^^


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Jup ist ein geiles Gerät


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich versteh nicht was man am HAF schön finden kann  *duckundweg*


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Geschmackssache....ich finde Beispielsweise alle LianLi unglaublich hässlich...und alle finden die geil...verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich mag LianLi 

@Equitas:

Welches LanCool hast du denn?


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich hab das normale K62. Kannstes dir ja innen rot lackieren lassen


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Equitas schrieb:


> Ich hab das normale K62. Kannstes dir ja innen rot lackieren lassen



Das ist aber nicht das selbe  .... Son Rotz jetzt bin ich beleidigt...


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Naja, das Red Dragon gibts halt nunmal nicht mehr 
Sonst kannste das LianLi PC50R Armorsuit nehmen


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das find ich jetzt aber doof, mag das andere haben


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Musst du in der Bucht gucken


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Wasn das fürn Ding? Oo


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Die Bucht = Ebay


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich bin ein wenig schneller als ich Schlaftabletten, da war ich nämlich schon


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Unglaublich  Kannst auch im MP ne Suche starten


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Was is das denn schon wieder?^^ Ihr mit euren Abkürzungen


----------



## Menthe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Mensch Mieze, MP = Marktplatz


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ja sry ich hätts kapiert wenn er VT geschrieben hätte  da konnt ich mir das denken, ich war noch nicht so oft dort, dass ich mir merken konnte das das Ding Marktplatz heißt^^


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Marktplatz


----------



## Supeq (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Aber das Red Dragon is doch eh aus stahl 

Hab übrigens auch son K62 und kanns nur empfehlen OBWOHLS stahl is^^ Da könntest du einfach die Lüfter austauschen, gegen solche die rote LED´s haben und Schwups hast du nen Rot-Schwarzes case!

More heart for steel pls xD


----------



## Miezekatze (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Supeq schrieb:


> Aber das Red Dragon is doch eh aus stahl
> 
> Hab übrigens auch son K62 und kanns nur empfehlen OBWOHLS stahl is^^ Da könntest du einfach die Lüfter austauschen, gegen solche die rote LED´s haben und Schwups hast du nen Rot-Schwarzes case!
> 
> More heart for steel pls xD




Stahl is aber voll billig, hab ich so das Gefühl...


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, ich poste mal jene, welche ich gefunden habe:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Aerocool RS-9 Devil Red

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Enermax Volcanus Spezial Edition

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Nox Xtreme Coolbay Devil Edition

Die sind aber alle aus Stahl 
Ich hab keine aus Alu gefunden


----------



## Miezekatze (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das erste sieht ja mal voll pRon aus ... 

Aber sind bei den Fertigdingern die Lüfter net immer abartigst laut, so ist es zumindest bei meinem und dann fühlt sichs auch noch übelst billig an und sowas mag ich garnet ...


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

selbst bei den billigsten Gehäusen kann man die Kühler ja gegen hübschere (weil leuchtend) und leisere Austauschen. Wenn du schon bereit warst ein, nicht gerade günstiges, Lian-Li zu kaufen, wirst du wohl auch die 20-30€ in gescheite lüfter investieren können


----------



## Miezekatze (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Jop eigtl schon aber Stahl fühlt sich meist so billig verarbeitet an... oder ich hab nur scheiß Gehäuse angefingert kann ja auch sein...


----------



## Nixtreme (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

dann solltest du dir aber sicher sein ob du Stahl wirklich nicht magst, oder deine Meinung nur auf ein paar blöde Umstände beruht! Geh doch mal in den nächsten Conrad oder so und schau dir ein paar Gehäuse einfach mal aus der nähe an


----------



## Miezekatze (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Werd ich dann wohl auch mal tun 

Bei uns gibts ja einen Computerladen, wir haben ja auch öfter mal Gehäuse aber keine High-End nur so billig Zeugs halt...


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ein anständiges Gehäuse aus Stahl ist doch völlig in Ordnung 
Und ich hab nur son 35€ Coolermaster Elite hier.
Ist stabil und praktisch, ich kann mir nicht erklären woher diese Abneigung gegen Stahl kommt. Es sei denn du hast bisher nur mit Gehäusen von MS-Tech zu tun gehabt 

Das Aerocool ist halt so ein Gehäuse für das ich sogar von Schwarz-Blau zu Schwarz-Rot wechseln würde 
Und kost nitmal die Hälfte eines LianLi.

Zu dem Nox hab ich sogar ein kleines Video gefunden:
YouTube - NOX COOLBAY DEVIL EDITION


----------



## Miezekatze (18. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Von Aerocool wurde mir jetzt abgeraten, da ich den zwei vertraue.... wirds da tolle Case wohl auch nicht....

Dafür hab ich das hier gefunden und finde es voll toll, aber ARSCHTEUER....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Welcome to Thermaltake


Immer schön Bilder reinmachen, dann find ich alles spannender *Bildergeil*


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Tja das Level 10 .... ich finds besch*ssen
Warum holst du dir nicht irgendein schwarzes und machst den Rest selbst? Ist doch viel besser, auch wenn es ein größerer Aufwand ist


----------



## Dommerle (18. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ja, das Level 10 ist schon geil, aber der Preis ist eigentlich schon unverschämt!


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das Level 10? Designt bei BMW wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Die Temps würden mich da interessieren.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Kann ich mich dir nur anschließen... mein Chef hat mir des gezeigt und will seinen alten Rechner verkaufen... aber ich will mir meinem selbst zusammenstellen 

BMW scheint ja doch was gutes rauszubringen...


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



> BMW scheint ja doch was gutes rauszubringen...


Naja, bei der Bauweise bin ich skeptisch. Vor allem wenn High-End-Hardware verbaut wird.

Die Temps liegen dann wahrscheinlich jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Wenn mein Chef sich das kauft, werd ich mal den Temperatur-USB-Stick mitnehmen und reinlegen und dann mal schauen... bzw. auch mal so nachschauen was da bei raus kommt


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Der soll dann mal ne GTX480 verbauen. Dann habt ihr einen übergroßen Raclettgrill!


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Jammy, ich liebe  Raclett, ich gebs weiter


----------



## csms (20. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Hi
Ich habe noch ein Lancool gefunden.
http://www.hardwarecamp24.de
Ansonst nimm das Bit Fenix Colossus.Fühlt sich auch nicht nach Stahl an.Ist aber 16 Kilo schwer!!
MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das Xigmatek Utgard  ist dir zu Orange denke ich, oder?


----------



## Nucleus (20. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Bei Schwarz/Rot muss auch das *Nox Coolbay Red Edition* erwähnt werden..


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Oh, ein rotes Rebel9 mit hässlichem Seitenlüfter.


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Hallo zusammen.Ok bevor ich Prügel krieg,ich schlage das vor weils eben rot/schwarz is... ansonsten habe ich eben schon gesagt bekommen es sei kitschig und wie könnte ich nur...:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Geh?use - Midi-Tower - Enermax Volcanus Spezial Edition


----------



## Miezekatze (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Danke für den Vorschlag Orca26 

Aber ich frag mich ernsthaft, wer sich so ein Gehäuse hinstellen würde? 

Wenns einer gibt hier im Forum soll er sich melden


----------



## newjohnny (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

habe noch das hier gefunden Nzxt Phantom Pc-Gehäuse Rot, NZXT versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger

und das hier auch AEROCOOL PC-GEHÄUSE SYCLONE ROT-SCHWARZ Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot AEROCOOL PC-GEHäUSE SYCLONE ROT-SCHWARZ

 das hier ist aber auf jeden fall geschmackssache


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag Orca26
> 
> Aber ich frag mich ernsthaft, wer sich so ein Gehäuse hinstellen würde?
> 
> Wenns einer gibt hier im Forum soll er sich melden


 
 ich mir gefällt das *Duck und wegrenn*

und das für dich:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse/Lian_Li/PC-8FIR_Spider_Edition/734804/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Midi-Tower


----------



## Miezekatze (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Die Farbe ist echt pRon aber der Preis dafür nicht^^

Aber thx


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

gern geschehen. Aber jetzt mal im ernst,warum muß es sowas Aufwändiges sein? Manchmal ist weniger mehr.Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind,die Dinger stehen doch eh unter dem Schreibtisch


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



orca26 schrieb:


> gern geschehen. Aber jetzt mal im ernst,warum muß es sowas Aufwändiges sein? Manchmal ist weniger mehr.Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind,die Dinger stehen doch eh unter dem Schreibtisch



Meiner steht auf dem Schreibtisch neben dem Monitor ^^
achso und


> Es sollte ein Midi sein, da das Ding wahrscheinlich bei mir auf dem Tisch landet


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ah ok... und ich freu mich das ich Platz aufm Schreibtisch habe....


----------



## Miezekatze (21. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich hab nen großen Schreibtisch, wenn ich mal meinen unnötigen Krusch woanders abladen würde, hätte ich auch genug Platz  Ich brauch einfach ein Regal zum Müll abladen ^^


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem hier?
Suchst du eigentlich noch oder haste schon eins? 

Cooltek Ultimate Case


----------



## Miezekatze (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ja ich suche immernoch, ich bin wählerisch  Naja sonst wär ich aber wahrscheinlich kein Mädel geworden 

Das Rot ist echt geil, aber irgendwie machen mich die Bauweise und die Streifen fertig


----------



## Papzt (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Mittlerweile hättest du dir ein einfaches Gehäuse bestellen und mir schicken können und ich hätte es dir nach deinen Vorstellungen gefärbt etc Aber....da du eine Frau bist, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich unmöglich eines zu finden, welches deinen Vorstellungen entspricht


----------



## facehugger (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag Miezi, das Thermaltake Element G:

Thermaltake Element G-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Der Drehregler an der Front besitzt eine Drückfunktion. Damit kannst du  sechs verschiedenfarbige Beleuchtungen  dargestellen (natürlich auch in rot) und das Gehäuse täglich in einem neuen Outfit  präsentieren. Über die entsprechenden LEDs verfügen die 200mm und der  230mm Lüfter, womit die Beleuchtung gleichzeitig an Front, Seite und  Deckel erstrahlt.


----------



## Miezekatze (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

@papzt: 

Kannst du das?! 


@facehugger:

Das sieht schon mal sau gut aus  aber irgendwie hat das kein Seitenfenster, ich glaub ich will ein Seitenfenster^^

Aber langsam kommen wir der Sache schon naeher


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Findest du diese Blinkelüfter schön?
Ich dachte immer Frauen bringen hier ein wenig mehr Ästhetik rein


----------



## Miezekatze (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Wenns jetzt langsam nix wird mim Gehäuse red ich mir alles schön 

Ich hatte ja schon ein tolles gefunden, aber nööööö des blöde Drecksding gibts ja nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Nimm doch einfach was schlichtes Schwarzes, knall dir ne rote LED Leiste und neutrale Lüfter rein und gut ist.
Lancool PC-K62


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist mir dann aber zu wenig rot 

BTW hab immernoch keins gefunden -.-


----------



## guna7 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Hi Miezekatze,

weiß nicht ob das hier schon vorgeschlagen wurde. Mir gefällts jedenfalls, stehe mehr so auf die schlichten Sachen.


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Januar 2011)

Das sieht doch schon eher nach was aus  *freu*
steh auch eher auf schlicht, gibt wenige Ausnahmen ...
Aber der Preis ist hammer...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Zu dem Preis gibts auch so was:
Thermaltake Level 10 GT (VN10001W2N) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## guna7 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Nimms nicht persönlich aber das Ding ist so was von hässlich!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Nehm ich auch nicht, ich finde aber es hat schon was


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch das wo BMW mitspielen durfte oder ? 

Wurde glaub ich schon mal gepostet...

Mein Chef würd sich des gern holen oder so


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das ist der kleine Bruder vom schonmal geposteten


----------



## guna7 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ne du, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden und das ist auch gut so.

@ Miezekatze

Gibts auch in diesen Variationen, sind dann halt leider nur Schwarz oder nur silber. Man könnte dann doch aber den Innenraum selbst lackieren.

Ich für meinen Teil liebäugle mit dem schwarzen mit Sichtfenster.


edit:

Wenn du dir mal selbst einen Überblick verschaffen möchtest, könnte ich dir folgende Seiten empfehlen: 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse:::29.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehatx


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Sag mal suchst du immer noch eine Kiste? Das kann doch nicht angehen...

Frauen...

Mh,also meine Rechenknechtkiste ist Schwarz und 10 Prozent Rot.

Ist das Aerocool Cyborg X


----------



## guna7 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ist das Aerocool Cyborg X


Hi orca,

habs mir mal angesehen. Sieht echt cool aus.  

Hat in meinen Augen nur ein K.O.-Kriterium: Es hat eine Fronttüre und die kann ich gar nicht ab (ist aber nur meine Meinung).


----------



## Painkiller (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Wie wärs mit nem Antec 1200 mit Roten LED-Lüftern?


----------



## guna7 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Jo, das hätte was. Wenn man dann auch noch die anderen Komponenten wie Board, RAM, GPU usw. farblich abstimmt ....... 

Evtl. noch eine dezente rote Beleuchtung?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Zu viel rotes Licht kann aber falsch verstnden werden.


----------



## guna7 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das wäre dann wieder ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ach nachts ab halb 12 geht bei mir eh immer draußen die rote Lampe an   da kommts auf das bisschen Rot auch nicht mehr an


----------



## GxGamer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Suchste immer noch?

Wären die von Cubitek vielleicht was für dich?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Tattoo Fire Midi-Tower CB-TA-F510 - Window black/red

Das schwarze ist auch nett. Findest meinen Test dazu in der Siggi


----------



## Miezekatze (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Jap ich suche immernoch, bin ziemlich wählerisch  

Das sieht doch schonmal echt gut aus  Ist aber Stahl und ich möchte eigtl Aluminium weil es in meinen Augen stabiler ist und sich nicht so billig anfühlt  <-- mega pingelisch 

@Pain:

Das Gehäuse ist Stahl und der Preis haut mich fast um


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Mhm, n rotes Case aus Alu. 
Hab hier mal n paar rausgesucht 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8FIR Midi-Tower Window-Edition - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A77FR Big-Tower - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q06R Mini-ITX Test Bench - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q07R Mini-ITX Cube - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q08R Mini-ITX Cube - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q09FR Mini-ITX HTPC-Chassis - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-T1R Spider Mini-ITX Test Bench - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V1020R Midi-Tower - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351R Micro-ATX Cube - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-X900R TYR Super-Case Midi-Tower - red
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q11 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q11R Mini-ITX Cube - red

Ne kleine Auswahl


----------



## GxGamer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Jap ich suche immernoch, bin ziemlich wählerisch
> 
> Das sieht doch schonmal echt gut aus  Ist aber Stahl und ich möchte eigtl Aluminium weil es in meinen Augen stabiler ist und sich nicht so billig anfühlt  <-- mega pingelisch




Ähm, die Gehäuse sind lackiert, da spürste beim Anfassen höchstens die Farbe und nicht das Material
Ich persönlich fand Stahl immer stabiler als Alu


----------



## Miezekatze (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Alsoooooo...

1. Sind Aluminiumgehäuse eloxiert  somit fühlst du da die Eloxalschicht und nicht den Lack
2. Ist Aluminium verwindungssteifer, somit hält allein aus dem Grund so ein Gehäuse schon mal mehr aus...
und 
3. Brauch ich solang für ein dämliches Gehäuse weil ich da was Gescheites stehen haben will, was ich nicht vor habe so schnell nochmal zu wechseln weil ich mir das schön geredet hab und es dann doch einige Kritierien gibt die mir eigtl stinken 

Man merkt, dass ich weiblich bin  oder das ich weiss was ich will  *hust* manchmal^^


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



guna7 schrieb:


> Hi orca,
> 
> habs mir mal angesehen. Sieht echt cool aus.
> 
> Hat in meinen Augen nur ein K.O.-Kriterium: Es hat eine Fronttüre und die kann ich gar nicht ab (ist aber nur meine Meinung).


 
Ja gut,ist natürlich nicht jedermanns (und Jederfraus,nicht wahr Frau Mieze?) Sache... ich wollte das auch nie bis ich den Schreibtisch geändert hatte. Jetzt bin ich froh das ich so ein Gehäuse habe.

Aber das Gehäuse ist stabil,klappert nicht,durchdacht (z.b. man kann von hinten an das Mainboard b.z.w. den CPU Sockel,weil man dort im Blech eine recht großzügige Aussparung gelassen hat) und geräumig.... Also falls du doch noch Spass dran kriegst.


----------



## IIHectorII (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Alsoooooo...
> 
> ...
> 2. Ist Aluminium verwindungssteifer, somit hält allein aus dem Grund so ein Gehäuse schon mal mehr aus...
> ...



Aluminium soll mehr aushalten wie Stahl? Ne ne, da irrst du dich. Aluminium leitet die Wärme besser, deshalb sind die teuren Gehäuse aus Alu (ist übrigens auch umstritten, dass das viel bringt)

Mein Bruder hat dieses >>> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black
da kann der sich draufstellen und das bleibt heil. 

Kann dich aber gut verstehn so wählerisch zu sein. Ich such auch ein neues, bei mir spielt aber der Preis und ein vernünftiger USB 3.0 Anschluss eher die Rolle.


----------



## Mattmax (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Die Erweiterung der I/O-Ports auf USB3.0 ist auch für die Lancool - Gehäuse K58/K60/62 erhältlich. Hier mal ein Bild davon: 
http://www.lancoolpc.com/tw/product/PW-IO4M850-M-b.jpg


----------



## IIHectorII (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Die Erweiterung der I/O-Ports auf USB3.0 ist auch für die Lancool - Gehäuse K58/K60/62 erhältlich. Hier mal ein Bild davon:
> http://www.lancoolpc.com/tw/product/PW-IO4M850-M-b.jpg



Danke für den Hinweis, das macht die Sache wieder interessant für mich. Die neue First Knight Serie hat USB 3.0 Anschluss standartmäßig. Außerdem mehr Platz für lange GraKas. Leider spricht mich das Design nicht so an. Eine Mischung aus K7 und First Knight wäre schön.


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Alu stabiler als Stahl??? Aaaahja, wenn ich mir meinen 840 gefertigt aus Stahl vorstelle, würde da ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Vibrieren... Viel Erfolg noch bei deiner Suche, glaub das wird sich noch bissl ziehen. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Also wenns verwindungssteif sein soll, kommst du nicht um Stahl drumherum. Ich Seh's an meinem Gehäuse, das derbst verzogen ist. Das Problem hätte ich bei Stahl nicht.

mfg Snef


----------



## Miezekatze (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Scheinbar haben wir uns hier ein bisschen missverstanden dann nochmal zur Aufklärung sogar mit Bildchen 

Natürlich ist Stahl stabiler als Aluminium da es eine größere Dichte besitzt als Alu. Bei den gleichen Abmessungen sieht es dann wie folgt aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man jedoch das selbe Gewicht benutzt ist Aluminium durchaus stabiler und somit verwindungssteifer.

Dazu auch ein Bildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit brauche ich natürlich mehr Aluminium um die selbe Festigkeit wie Stahl zu erreichen, dass könnte auch erklären wieso Aluminiumgehäuse auch so schwer sind.

Also hab ich mit meiner Aussage keinen Mist gelabbert und es kann jeder nachvollziehen!!!


----------



## p4M (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Die Dichte ist von Bedeuten, wenn es dir ums Gewicht geht.
Mit der Festigkeit eines Materials hat das nichts zu tun bzw. spielt, wenn überhaupt, eine drittrangige Rolle


----------



## IIHectorII (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben wir uns hier ein bisschen missverstanden dann nochmal zur Aufklärung sogar mit Bildchen   ...



Soll das Alu-Gehäuse so stabil wie ein Stahlgehäuse werden, dürfte es die Maße deines Schreibtisches dann aber übertreffen. Ob das dein Chef mitmacht?


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Frauen und ihre Begründungen... Echt schlimm sowas.


----------



## Miezekatze (7. Februar 2011)

Langsam regt es mich ein bisschen auf das ich hier als total bescheuert hingestellt werd.... -.-


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich ein bisschen auf das ich hier als total bescheuert hingestellt werd.... -.-



Das stimmt doch nicht, wir wollen dir doch bloß helfen.
Was hältst du von Lian Li? Die bauen sehr hochwertige Gehäuse. 

Lian Li PC-8FIR Midi-Tower Window-Edition - red


----------



## Miezekatze (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr mich aufklären wollt dann nicht mit halben Informationen und ja es ist so... sondern warum es so ist.... soweit ich nun mal weiss sind Alugehäuse um einiges schwerer und Stahlgehäuse eben nicht... und warum erklärt sich ja anhand meines vorletzten Beitrages nämlich das man mehr Alu braucht um die selbe Stabilität eines Stahlgehäuses zu bekommen zumindest ansatzweise.

Ich mag Lian Li ... die bauen ja auch nur Alu ... aber das ist mir dann doch zuviel Rot  
Als Hauptfarbe möchte ich schon schwarz haben


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich glaub ich weiß da was...

Wie wäre es mit einem schwarzen Case und roten Airbrush? 

Langsam gehen uns die Cases aus.


----------



## Miezekatze (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Da denk ich langsam auch drüber nach 

Ich hätte da auch schon jemand der mir das macht  dann frägt sich aber immernoch was doch genau drauf soll ^^

Meinen Roller mach ich ja auch komplett neu und lass ich dann Airbrushen 

Tja ich bin halt schon wählerisch... wenn ichs nicht unbedingt immer bei Kerlen bin, bin ichs wenigstens bei Hardware


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Da denk ich langsam auch drüber nach
> 
> Ich hätte da auch schon jemand der mir das macht  dann frägt sich aber immernoch was doch genau drauf soll ^^
> 
> ...



Männer sind doch auch nur Hardware....


----------



## Miezekatze (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Ich bin sogar so gut, dass ich Software zur Hardware machen kann    

Und hier soll laut App angeblich nur Wenig bis selten sexistischer Inhalt vorhanden sein


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2011)

Na und wer ist dafür verantwortlich?


----------



## IIHectorII (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr mich aufklären wollt dann nicht mit halben Informationen und ja es ist so... sondern warum es so ist.... *soweit ich nun mal weiss sind Alugehäuse um einiges schwerer und Stahlgehäuse eben nicht... und warum erklärt sich ja anhand meines vorletzten Beitrages nämlich das man mehr Alu braucht um die selbe Stabilität eines Stahlgehäuses zu bekommen zumindest ansatzweise.*
> 
> Ich mag Lian Li ... die bauen ja auch nur Alu ... aber das ist mir dann doch zuviel Rot
> Als Hauptfarbe möchte ich schon schwarz haben



Was ich versucht habe dir zu erklären, ist, dass eben genau das nicht der Fall ist. Bei gleicher Größe ist ein Stahlgehäuse immer schwerer, dafür aber stabiler. Würdest du nun ein Alugehäuse vergleichbarer Stabilität haben wollen, wäre das Gehäuse abnormal groß, ungefähr so, wie ein Kühlschrank. Außerdem wäre es nicht bezahlbar. Die Steifigkeit auf die du dich beziehst, darfst du hier ruhig vernachlässigen, da der Durchmesser der Verstrebungen viel zu gering ist. Die Gründe für Aluminium sind Thermik und Optik. (Außerdem verdient der Hersteller damit mehr  )

Besser?


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das kann ich bestätigen, denn ich habe ein Stahlcase und das wiegt ohne Hardware schon alleine *17,7 kg*! 

Letzteres habe ich erwähnt um diesen Irr:



> soweit ich nun mal weiss sind Alugehäuse um einiges schwerer und Stahlgehäuse eben nicht


auszumerzen.


----------



## Miezekatze (8. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Na und wer ist dafür verantwortlich?



Ich doch nicht xD 


Ahhhhhhh so jetzt bin ich aufgeklärter, mein Wissen zu dem Thema basiert nicht auf meinen Aussagen sondern auf die von meinem Chef, ich hab nämlich vorher 0 Plan davon gehabt  
Aber jez bin ich schlauer


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Dann kannst du ja mal vor deinem Chef glänzen und so richtig steil aus der Sonne kommen.


----------



## kero81 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Was hältst Du davon dir ein Case selbst zu bauen? Nicht gleich an die Decke gehen, das ist ernst gemeint. Ich glaube das Case was dir gefällt gibts einfach noch nicht...


----------



## Fla$h (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich hab auch noch n Vorschlag.   Wenn der nicht schon war? 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-840 Serie » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black


Innen rot lacken lassen. Und ein Seitenfenster ist doch schnell gemacht. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...xiglasseitenwand-fuer-midi-und-big-tower.html


----------



## Miezekatze (30. März 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht, mir das was ich möchte selbst zusammen zu basteln... aber ich trau mich da meist nicht ran, ich hab immer Angst ich mach alles kaputt, obwohl mir wahrscheinlich sau viele gerne zur Hand gehen würden  Und die entsprechenden Werkzeuge sind auch vorhanden... 

Hat sich schon irgendwas auf dem Markt getan?! Ich kann des hässliche Gehäuse von meinem Ex nicht mehr sehen, wenn ich das nur anfassen muss krieg ich die Krätze


----------



## Caduzzz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

das hier vielleicht? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Sharkoon T9 Value red edition?

über qualität etc. kann ich dir leider nix sagen..


----------



## Miezekatze (30. März 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:
			
		

> das hier vielleicht? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Sharkoon T9 Value red edition?
> 
> über qualität etc. kann ich dir leider nix sagen..



Ich find das sieht sogar richtig gut aus  wär cool wenn jmd was drüber sagen könnte ....


----------



## butter_milch (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ich find das sieht sogar richtig gut aus  wär cool wenn jmd was drüber sagen könnte ....


 
Hatte vor 4 Jahren das Rebel 9 und diese 50€ Sharkoon-Gehäuse sind nicht der Hit. Es ist eben Stahl und nicht wirklich gut verarbeitet.

Ich werde jetzt keine 12 Seiten durchforsten, aber wenn du immer noch bereit bist, 190€ zu investieren, dann hol dir dieses Gehäuse. Das Geld ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Lian Li ist eben die Crème de la Crème und reine Alu-Gehäuse einfach göttlich 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du den Kauf eines Gehäuses von minderwertiger Qualität bereuen würdest ^^


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Das blöde billig Ding daheim, hab ich schon oft genug angefingert und mir gedacht ... omg! -.-

Das ist genau das Gehäuse wo ich schon seit Anfang an überlege ob ich es haben möchte oder nicht, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden 

Da hast du echt recht, Buttermilch. Lian Li ist einfach pr0n 

Wenn sich das neue Gehäuse genauso anfühlt wie mein altes, dann auf jeden Fall


----------



## Caduzzz (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

hi miezekatze,

also ich kann dir nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen: ein hochwertiges (aber meist teureres) case lohnt sich! man merkt's wenn man "regelmäßig" rumschraubt/austauscht etc., die quali ist gut wie am ersten tag und somit hat man länger etwas davon...kurz gesagt: hol's dir! 

edit: ich persönlich find den drachen am window nicht so prickelnd, aber kann man ja alles austauschen/modden


----------



## Dari (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Würd ich auch sagen lieber in etwas mehr investieren und dann hat man auch was vernüftiges. Wenn das Case bei dir steht wirst du es bestimmt nich bereuen


----------



## butter_milch (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*



caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: ich persönlich find den drachen am window nicht so prickelnd, aber kann man ja alles austauschen/modden


 
So sieht es aus.

Mein nächster PC wird in einem Lian Li PC-B25FWB untergebracht, welches ich dann später auch mit einem anderen Side-Panel ausstatten werde.


----------



## Miezekatze (1. April 2011)

*AW: Miezekatzes Traumgehäuse*

Sau gut, butter_milch  

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nicht mal wusste das es auch einzelne Side-Windows zu kaufen gibt  

Denn ich mag zwar Drachen aber es gibt bei weitem schönere aber ich will unbedingt das Case  

Danke butter_milch


----------

